# Modified R.C. Cola bottle?



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 22, 2019)

I came across this ad on Ebay. It looks like this bottle has been modified by some professional. I can't imagine bottles being made by the factory like this unless it was a promo. The seller doesn't really say much about it. What do you all think?








						Vintage Royal Crown Cola RC 18 1/2 Long Bottle One Pint  | eBay
					

AUTHENTIC EXCELLENT CONDITION ONE PINT BOTTLE!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## coreya (Dec 22, 2019)

bottle thats been stretched and modified from original, was popular in the 80's - 90's if I recall


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 22, 2019)

coreya said:


> bottle thats been stretched and modified from original, was popular in the 80's - 90's if I recall


That's interesting. I grew up in that era and don't remember seeing any of them. It's something different but I'd think it makes the bottle more fragile.


----------



## embe (Dec 22, 2019)

Pretty sure they were heated with a a torch and stretched out.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah these are pretty common to see.  I had one that was still full and had a loop in the neck.  Certainly not worth anywhere close to $100, more like $5.  I remember hearing somewhere that they were given as prizes at fairgrounds, not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 22, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah these are pretty common to see.  I had one that was still full and had a loop in the neck.  Certainly not worth anywhere close to $100, more like $5.  I remember hearing somewhere that they were given as prizes at fairgrounds, not sure if that's true or not.


He'll figure it out when it doesn't sell.  Sometimes people throw a price on something to see what will stick.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 23, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I came across this ad on Ebay. It looks like this bottle has been modified by some professional. I can't imagine bottles being made by the factory like this unless it was a promo. The seller doesn't really say much about it. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some bottles like that in the past, not necessarily R.C. They would heat them and stretch them somehow. Unless it was some special store display, I doubt very much it was made that way intentionally. I've also seen ones compressed into spoon cradles and ashtrays. Personally, not knowing enough about it, I'd pass.


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 23, 2019)

I remember these bottles, all sorts of different brands, that were prizes for carnival games. Had two in my collection for many years until one broke. I do not miss it.
I had to look, mine is an RC also. I do not hold any real value to it maybe a buck or two.


----------

